# What Amp?



## DJ_WARP (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi,

I am looking at buying two speakers. 800W Peak power, 400WRMS, 8ohms

What type of Amplifier would i need for this.

This is for a DJ system.. I couldnt find any other help sites.

Please help


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

any amplifier that would put out about 800 rms @ 4 ohm


----------

